# uber lawsuit settlement offers going out



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I just got an email from shannon/uber lawsuit regarding a pre-arbitration settlement.

It technically states it's confidential as we're not supposed to talk about it so I won't go into details but it looks like they are just trying to settle it through a pre-arbitration agreement of sorts.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Tnasty isn't upset with my secret offer!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

From what state what year and if your getting less then $1,500 your saving Uber money because they pay that to go to arbitration.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I just got an email from shannon/uber lawsuit regarding a pre-arbitration settlement.
> 
> It technically states it's confidential as we're not supposed to talk about it so I won't go into details but it looks like they are just trying to settle it through a pre-arbitration agreement of sorts.


Lawyers love that
Less work for THEM
Take the money and run


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> From what state what year and if your getting less then $1,500 your saving Uber money because they pay that to go to arbitration.


her lawsuit only covers California and Massuchusettes(sp?) drivers.

it's based on mileage using a calculation per mile


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

4 years 42k miles they say for me.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol I'm watching deal or no deal right now as I read this


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I just got an email from shannon/uber lawsuit regarding a pre-arbitration settlement.
> 
> It technically states it's confidential as we're not supposed to talk about it so I won't go into details but it looks like they are just trying to settle it through a pre-arbitration agreement of sorts.


*In order to collect your settlement payment, you need to sign the agreement, which will be sent to you in the next email, which is coming from the address* *Uber Lawsuit <[email protected]>*.


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone willing to post any offers? I know arbitration offers have gone out but I’m part of opt-out group. Is it worth it?


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

I opted out of arbitration agreement, so it's gonna be interesting to see if I get more or less.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I may have hypothetically heard a driver say he drove 65k miles and that at $.11 cents a mile he was getting around $7150.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

djfx said:


> Anyone willing to post any offers? I know arbitration offers have gone out but I'm part of opt-out group. Is it worth it?


Im supposedly getting $4500 from the agreement. Has anyone gotten a check or know when were suppose to receive them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

But, what's more important is ... have they actually fixed the problem, so it doesn't keep happening? or are they just paying without admitting anything ...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> But, what's more important is ... have they actually fixed the problem, so it doesn't keep happening? or are they just paying without admitting anything ...


Are you kidding...???

Obviously the latter...8>)

Rakos


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

So this only applies to the drivers that have signed up for arbitration?
With 75% annual turnover of over 750,000 US drivers, Uber might be generating over 560,000 dissatisfied drivers every year. If Uber is writing checks to drivers in the $1000s of dollars, will they trigger even more submissions for arbitration? How will this end? One law firm has over 12,000 arbitration clients, not sure how many Shannon has. Is this Uber's whack-a-mole strategy?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Are you kidding...???
> 
> Obviously the latter...8>)
> 
> ...


Yes.
Silly me.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

KevinH said:


> So this only applies to the drivers that have signed up for arbitration?
> With 75% annual turnover of over 750,000 US drivers, Uber might be generating over 560,000 dissatisfied drivers every year. If Uber is writing checks to drivers in the $1000s of dollars, will they trigger even more submissions for arbitration? How will this end? One law firm has over 12,000 arbitration clients, not sure how many Shannon has. Is this Uber's whack-a-mole strategy?


Well, I think my math is wrong. 75% of driver applicants quit within 1 year, not the whole driver base. So what percentage of Uber's driver base are new applicants? 25%? 50%. Anyone have a guess?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Most likely we the drivers will be waiting by the mailbox until hell freezes over.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Im supposedly getting $4500 from the agreement. Has anyone gotten a check or know when were suppose to receive them.


Do you have to pay any fees or attorney costs out of that?
How much do you think they really owe you, what percentage is this?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

KevinH said:


> Do you have to pay any fees or attorney costs out of that?
> How much do you think they really owe you, what percentage is this?


Im assuming im getting maybe a quarter of this 1/4..so some where around $1200 if im lucky. I think they said they take 1/2 of it and another 1/3 for the lawyers and fees. To be honest I'll be happy with anything over a few hundred. Normally these things net you like $2.


----------



## UberGooober (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone with info on who to contact as far as lawyers handling the case? I wrote to one and they only handle CA and MA. I assume there is someone representing my state of NC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Is there a firm representing FL drivers?
Thx


----------



## Alexabartel (Jan 8, 2019)

I opted out of arbitration agreement


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

I was notified I was getting $14,750 for the 5500 rides and corresponding miles I drove. It might have been around 70000 miles or so, i need to check. I never did anything about opting in or out and no lawyer has contacted me at all. The ETA on the check was around August.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> 4 years 42k miles they say for me.


They're going back 4 years??!! I haven't seen any offer yet.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Shannon Liss office told me the check won't come till around December


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

The law firm can be reached at:
[email protected]. Give them all your pertinent details. They are too busy to talk to.


----------

